# wireless won't connect, can't renew ip address because media disconnected, need help!



## mcginr (May 8, 2012)

I am using an HP compaq 8710p, with windows xp. My wireless adapter is Intel Wireless Wifi Link 4965AGN. I moved to a new house so am using a new wireless for the first time. My laptop detects the wireless (and other wireless connections nearby) but will not connect. My iphone is connected to the wireless, and the wired connection to my laptop is fine. So the problem is my laptop. 

When I try to renew ip this is the message I get;

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ipconfig/release
Windows IP Configuration
No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection 4 while it has its
media disconnected.
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 4:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
C:\Documents and Settings\user>ipconfig/renew
Windows IP Configuration
No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection 4 while it has its
media disconnected.
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.13
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 4:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected


This is a list of some things I have tried to fix it, I have rebooted after each attempt, none have worked
1) uninstalled just the wireless network adapter
2) uninstalling all adapters.
3) Restarted Wireless Zero Configuration
4) Unclicked internet connection sharing on Local Area Connection
5) Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ip reset reset.log
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: netsh winsock reset catalog
6) downloaded Wifi Link 4965AGN from intel website and reinstalled it.

Please can anyone help me?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Do you have SP3? If not, why not?

What encryption are you using? Does your adapter support that encryption?


----------



## mcginr (May 8, 2012)

yes I have SP3
sorry I have no idea what encryption I am using, how do I check this?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

post an xirrus screen shot - and tell us the name of the wireless you are trying to connect to 
also post an ipconfig /all

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://wpc.475a.edgecastcdn.net/00475A/XirrusWiFiInspectorSetup.1.2.0.exe

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which *network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours* on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use http://www.istumbler.net/
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## mcginr (May 8, 2012)

xirrus screenshot attached, my wifi is UPC0046206


----------



## mcginr (May 8, 2012)

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : user-41d6ce290e

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 4:



Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-3B-08-93-17



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566MM Gigabit Network Connection

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-38-F3-F2-D0

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.13

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 89.101.160.4

89.101.160.5

Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, May 09, 2012 2:54:23 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, May 16, 2012 2:54:23 PM


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you are using WPA2 encryption

what security suite do you have or ever had on the PC like a trial version of Norton, mcafee

try logging into the router and remove/disable the security and see if that will now connect

try a tcp/ip reset again and post back the results

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*
and press enter

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*
and press enter

Reboot the machine.

Please note and post back - if you receive the message 
*Access is Denied*

Post back the results here 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## mcginr (May 8, 2012)

I have avasti free antivirus

try logging into the router and remove/disable the security ---- sorry how do I do this?


----------



## mcginr (May 8, 2012)

ignore last question-- I am trying to log into the router but don't know what the username is


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

make and model of your router

if you type 192.168.0.1 into a web browser - ideally Internet Explorer 
that will take you to the login screen for the router 
Now depending on make and model 
the default username and password varies from admin for both to just admin and password blank

then you would navigate to the wireless section - security and disable the security


----------



## mcginr (May 8, 2012)

ok I'm in now, but can't find security in the wireless section?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I'm trying various usernames and passwords (model number, serial number etc etc) but nothing working, any suggestions? would resetting the router help?





> ok I'm in now, but can't find security in the wireless section?


as requested - whats the make and exact model of the router


----------



## mcginr (May 8, 2012)

these are the different sections under wireless, but none of them appear to have an option to disable security
Radio
Primary Network
Access Control
Advanced
Bridging
WMM
© - Thomson - 2007


----------



## mcginr (May 8, 2012)

it is a thomson TWG870UIR


----------



## mcginr (May 8, 2012)

in the Primary Network section there is a heading in bold "Automatic Security Configuration". there is a dropdown menu beneath it with the options "disabled" and "WPS", is this what I should be looking for?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have a read here 
http://www.upc-cablecom.ch/original_thomson_twg870_manual.pdf
page 53 - figure 31


----------



## mcginr (May 8, 2012)

thanks, yes that's exactly what I am looking at, but I can't see what I am supposed to disable?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

its not clear - make a note of all your current settings and post here (not the password )


----------



## mcginr (May 8, 2012)

here is a screenshot


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

click on the show key and make a note of your current passwod 
then 
try disable the 
WPA-PSK
AND
WPA2-PSK

before that you could just make sure you are using that KEY correctly to connect


----------



## mcginr (May 8, 2012)

ok have disabled the WPA-PSK and the WPA2-PSK, what now?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you connect ?
if not show another xirrus screen shot


----------



## mcginr (May 8, 2012)

no can't connect, here's a new xirrus screenshot


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'd also try channel 1. Can you connect with the encryption disabled? After trying channel 1?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you have the latest wireless driver from your laptop manufacturer's web site.


----------



## mcginr (May 8, 2012)

I don't know what channel 1 means


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

xirrus show a none/open connection so that has disabled the security - so that worked 

now follow TerryNet advice 
Page 51 figure 30
control channel

whats there - another screen shot of the page


----------



## mcginr (May 8, 2012)

TerryNet said:


> Make sure you have the latest wireless driver from your laptop manufacturer's web site.


my wireless adapter is Intel Wireless Wifi Link 4965AGN, is this what you mean?


----------



## mcginr (May 8, 2012)

etaf said:


> xirrus show a none/open connection so that has disabled the security - so that worked
> 
> now follow TerryNet advice
> Page 51 figure 30
> ...


here it the screenshot


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

where it says control channel - set to 11 
change that to 1


----------



## mcginr (May 8, 2012)

etaf said:


> where it says control channel - set to 11
> change that to 1


ok done, tried wireless, still not connecting


----------



## mcginr (May 8, 2012)

should I re-enable the WPA-PSK and the WPA2-PSK?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> my wireless adapter is Intel Wireless Wifi Link 4965AGN, is this what you mean?


Yes; that's the adapter for which you want to make sure you have the latest driver from your laptop manufacturer's web site.



> should I re-enable the WPA-PSK and the WPA2-PSK?


If you are finishing trying for now. You can disable it again when ready to test.


----------



## mcginr (May 8, 2012)

well I have another problem now, my iphone will no longer connect to the wireless, it is not accepting the password, I presume it is something to do with these tests?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Did you change the passphrase when re-enabling the encryption?


----------



## mcginr (May 8, 2012)

sorry Terry, have sorted the iphone now. Somehow the passphrase has changed, I don't understand. It did contain zeros (definitely 0s and not Os) but now the passphrase is only accepting Os where the zeros were, and I have noticed that the passphrase on the Administrator site contains Os where the zeros were

I can't have changed it because it was always there, I never had to enter anything in the WPA-PSK field, when I renabled the encryption I simply clicked re-enable, I didn't have to re-enter the passphrase 

Is there any way this is related to the main problem? If this isn't relevant then please ignore!


----------



## mcginr (May 8, 2012)

Ok this has now been solved, but I have no idea how. It must be related to the issue I mentioned in my last post?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't understand either. It makes no sense that 0s would change to Os. I doubt that it is related to the original problem since you also failed to get a connection with encryption disabled. But it does make a person wonder about the sanity of the router ...


----------



## mcginr (May 8, 2012)

actually it can't be anything to do the passphrase, since the problem arose there was a separate unsecure wifi that my laptop could detect but could similarly not connect to

anyway whatever fixed it, thank you TerryNet and etaf for your help!


----------

